# It's Snowing Hair!!!



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Very fine +/-5mm hairs are drifting through the water and collecting in clumps in my hairgrass and finer leaved plants. What is it?


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Looking at the "Trying to find balance..." thread below I think I've got Cladophora. (Should I tell the wife?) I'm at 4 WPG in a 29 Gal., 2 Photoperiods at 3 and 4 hours each. DIY Co2, Ph buffered to 7.8. PPS-Pro ferts will be coming any day. I've added plants since my last thread. Right now I dose 1/3 cap each of Flourish, Flourish Excel, and Flourish Nitrogen every 3rd day or so.

Will anything eat the stuff? Mollies? Larger snails? Can't do shrimp.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Upping the excel dosage will help to control it. Unfortunately, this is a tough one to get rid of. Manual removal works best, follwed by the addition of Amano shrimp, which you said can't happen.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Increase Co2, (think about dropping the money on pressurized). Decrease light. Manual removal. Its the golden triangle of algae woes.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

manual removal and starved SAE.


----------

